# Hotkey for full screen preview



## Tuomson (Feb 7, 2016)

As a streamer I'm taking a lot of screenshots when my stream is on. What I do in OBS is that I first click full screen preview on, take screenshot, and then press esc-button to get back. What is missing in OBS is a hotkey for full screen. I can't keep my stream consantly on full screen preview and it's hard to use mouse repeatedly to set it on. I would love to see this option in a future while there isn't a screenshot-feature in OBS itself.


----------



## Schauerland (Jun 24, 2016)

A Hotkey for toggeling preview on/off woul be really great


----------



## RonnieKrazy (Jan 31, 2018)

I just wanted to post a redirect to a workaround that I found and posted in another thread that is similar for toggling preview.  Hopefully it helps!

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/hotkey-to-enable-disable-the-preview.45455/#post-338126


----------

